# Commutator, free setup, and freestyle edges



## Lucas Garron (Nov 25, 2007)

I know Chris Hardwick does mainly commutators, and Pedro is doing 3-cycle with free setups, nd Mátyás Kuti does something insane probably related to these. I've been testing what I think is best named "freestyle," cycling stickers with commutators or 3-cycle algs, whatever I see first (I don't think Chris does quite this, because a good chunk of the algs don't work on 5x5x5).
I've been averaging close to 2 minutes this way, with visual memo.

Anyhow, I typed up four examples of edge solves that show how I execute freestyle:
I'd be happy to see Chris, Pedro, joey (I think he's also doing this), and maybe even Mátyás (hey, I can dream, right?) each post their own solution to any of these scrambles. Oh, and Erik too. It would be fun, and I think we'd be able to learn from each other's approaches.

Freestyle edges:
(By the way, my buffer's UF.)

scr:R B2 F2 L2 B2 U B U L R' B2 L' F2 U' R' U L2
[
UL-BR: R' R2URUR'U'R'U'R'U
FL-LD: E'y'l' L2U'L'U'LULULU'L lyE
RF-RU: F2RFRFR'F'R'F'R'F'
DB-DF: MD2M'D2
UB-UL: x'd URUR'U'R'U'R'UR d'x
DR-UR: SD2S'U'SD2S'U
]


scr:B D2 B' F2 U2 L F2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 F L2 D B
[
RB-DR: B URUR2'U'R'U'R'U2R B'
DF-FL: U2 U'L'UM2'U'LUM2' U2
UR-DB: y R'U'RURURU'R'U' y'
LB-FR: B'U2B'EBU2B'E'B2
LD-UL: L'F'LS'L'FLS
UB-LU: S'U'SU2S'U'S
]


scr:R F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 U' L2 F2 L D' L2 R2 U R F' U2
[
UL-DL: U' LUL'U'L'U'L'ULU U
FR-RB: RU'R'E'RUR'E
LB-LF: E'B2EF'E'B2EF
DF-UR: D ' LUL'U'L'U'L'ULU D
UB-BD: x'D M'B'R'BMB'RB D'x
RD-RU: D2 L'F'LS2'L'FLS2' u2
]

scr:F R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L U' R2 U' L' D B F2 D' L' U B
[
UL-UR: R2URUR'U'R'U'R'UR'
DF-UB: M'U2'MU2'
DB-RD: x URU'M2'UR'U'M2 x'
UL-BR: R' R2URUR'U'R'U'R'U
FL-RF: L'ULE'L'U'LE
RB (parity with ULF-URF): y'L RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' L'y
2-flip (RB and RD): zy2 RU'R'UR2U2'r'R'U'RUrU2'R2
]

scr:R B2 F2 L2 B2 U B U L R' B2 L' F2 U' R' U L2
scr:B D2 B' F2 U2 L F2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 F L2 D B
scr:R F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 U' L2 F2 L D' L2 R2 U R F' U2
scr:F R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L U' R2 U' L' D B F2 D' L' U B


----------



## joey (Nov 25, 2007)

How come I'm only mentioned in the second paragraph, unfair I tell you! And my name isn't even capitalised ! The UK NR holder for BLD deserves some credit! (yes I am getting all the usage from the title as possible!)

Solution coming soon.

Buffer as UR.

scr:R B2 F2 L2 B2 U B U L R' B2 L' F2 U' R' U L2
[
BD-FD: S r2 y R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R y' r2 S' (not very nice)
BU-BL: l R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' l' (love these types)
RD-RF: y M D' L D M' D' L' D y' (can be quite wierd to execute)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (Now you can see why I chose RF to shoot to above)
RB-LF: z' y' R2 - R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' - R2 (you could probably cancel down the R2s, but I don't like to)
LD-RF: U L' x R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R x' L U' or y' U2 - M F' R2 F M' F' R2 F - U2 y (this depends on my mood, but most likely the first, it seems faster)
]

scr:B D2 B' F2 U2 L F2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 F L2 D B
[
DF-LB: U' x' y R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R y' x U (meh)
FR-LD: z' U' M D' M U M D M' z (perspective)
FU-BR: M' d2 L' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R L d2 M (a bit long, but easy to do blindfolded.)
RD-FD: D' M' U M D M' U' M
LF-UB: F y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' y' F' (I chose UB, instead of UL, because it gives a nicer last alg)
LU-BU: y r U R' U' M U R U' R' y' (OLL / ELL / TuRBo alg)
]


----------



## Pedro (Nov 25, 2007)

ok, here it goes

scr:R B2 F2 L2 B2 U B U L R' B2 L' F2 U' R' U L2

R' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') R
S U2 L' (R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R) L U2 S'
x' B U (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) U' B' x
B' L B (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) B' L' B
U F' U R (x' R U' R' U D R' U' D R' U R D2 F x) R' U' F U'
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M2


scr:B D2 B' F2 U2 L F2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 F L2 D B

B R2 y' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) y R2 B'
L' D R2 (R U' R U R U R U' R' U') R2 D' L
y' L2 (R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R) L2 y
B' R y' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) y R' B
D F' R F (x' R U' R' U D R' U' D R' U R D2 F x) F' R' F D'
L' B' (M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2) B L


scr:R F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 U' L2 F2 L D' L2 R2 U R F' U2

D2 R2 (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') R2 D2
B R y' (R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R) y R' B'
U y' x (M' U' M U2 M' U' M) x' y U'
S' B' L B (R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R) B' L' B S
D' L2 (U x' R U' R' U D R' U' D R' U R D2 x) L2 D
R B (M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2) B' R'


scr:F R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L U' R2 U' L' D B F2 D' L' U B

U L R' F2 L' R U
D' R2 (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U) D
[F M F', R2]
y' (T perm) y
R' U' B (H perm) B' U R
U z (M' U M' U M' U M' U M U M U M U M U) z R'


----------



## Erik (Nov 25, 2007)

scr:R B2 F2 L2 B2 U B U L R' B2 L' F2 U' R' U L2 (with turbo buffer = UF)
[
R' M2U'MU2M'U'M2 R
U z y' rUR'U'MURU'R' y z' U' 
RL MU'M'U2MU'M' L'R'
S' MU'M'U2MU'M' S
DR2L2 MUM'U2MUM' R2L2D'
L L U L' U' M U L U' l' L'
]


----------



## Stefan (Nov 25, 2007)

scr:R B2 F2 L2 B2 U B U L R' B2 L' F2 U' R' U L2 (buffer = DB)

D2 M' D2 M
R' E' R D' R' E R D
U M U2 M' U
E2 L D L' E2 L D' L'
L' F M' F2 M F L
d M D M' U' M D' M'

No, I don't solve this way, and I wasn't asked, but I like this stuff too much. 40 STM (6.7 per step), beat that.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 25, 2007)

scr:R B2 F2 L2 B2 U B U L R' B2 L' F2 U' R' U L2

(with commutators)
[F E' F', U']
L' U' [R' E R, U'] U L
x' [F' E2 F, U'] x
x' [U S' U', F'] x
R D' L2 (Z Perm) L2 D R'
x R B ((M' U)*4 (M U)*4) B' R' x'

I know this is probably not optimal, but it's how I would do it if I was using commutators...


----------



## malcolm (Nov 26, 2007)

z2 y 
x' y2
L2 U B F' L2 B' F U L2
x y2
x' y
B' F'
L2 U B F' L2 B' F U L2
B F
x y'
x2
F2
L2 U B F' L2 B' F U L2
F2
x2
y
U2 F'
L2 U' B F' L2 B' F U' L2
F' U2
y'
zy
F D B2
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
B2 D' F

51 moves stm. First time I tried commutators, had to think alot. If the x and y and z are all wrong, I just rotated so white was up and green was front after every thing, and scrambled with yellow ontop and orange infront, dunno why. Yes, I rotate alot =)

Very nice solution, Stefan.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Lucas, that is a neat idea for how to do the edges. I definitely don't use that approach you are right, if an alg doesn't work on 5x5x5 I very rarely use it on 3x3. I'll use the occasional U perm or M U2 M' U2 type alg if the setups are nice. The reason is not that I think it's better, but more laziness. I practice 5x5x5 BLD probably nearly as much as 3x3x3 so the first cycle that pops to mind for any case I run into is always the alg I would use on 5x5x5. Out of laziness I guess I just use that one each time.

Here are my solves (Buffer is UB)

scr:R B2 F2 L2 B2 U B U L R' B2 L' F2 U' R' U L2
LB-DR: R' E' R' U R E R' U' R2
UL-BD: y R' E' R U' R' E R U y'
FD-UL: S' D' S U' S' D S U
BR-FL: R' U R E2 R' U' R E2
LD-RF: F' M D M' U2 M D' M' U2 F
FU-RU: B L' B' M' B L B' M

scr:B D2 B' F2 U2 L F2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 F L2 D B
LU-UR: L' B L S' L' B' L S
DB-LB: x' L2 U' F' B L2 F B' U' L2 x (on 5x5 I use U2 F' L2 F M2 F' L2 F M2 U2)
FR-LD: r D' M U' M' D M U R' (on 5x5 R m' D' m U' m' D m U R')
FU-BR: M F R2 F' M' F R2 F'
RD-FD: S' U S D S' U' S D'
LF-RU: S' U2 R' E R U' R' E' R U' S

scr:R F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 U' L2 F2 L D' L2 R2 U R F' U2
BD-RD: B' R' B M B' R B M'
RU-UL: R B' R' S R B R' S'
DL-FR: L2 U' L' E2 L U L' E2 L'
RB-LB: x' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 x (on 5x5: R2 F' U2 F e2 F' U2 F e2 R2)
LF-DF: M2 B L2 B' M2 B L2 B'
FU-LU: B L' B' M' B L B' M

scr:F R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L U' R2 U' L' D B F2 D' L' U B
DB-RD: U S' U' B2 U S U' B2
UL-UR: L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2 (on 5x5: B' L' e L U2 L' e' L U2 B)
DF-BR: U R' U' M2 U R U' M2
FL-RF: L' U' L E' L' U L E
flip the 4 flipped edges: U2 D' x' M' U M' U M' U M2 U' M' U' M' U' M' x D U2 (on 5x5: U2 D' x' R' e' R2 e2 R' U' R' e' R2 e2 R' U' R e2 R2 e R U' R e2 R2 e R U' x D U2)
fix parity: F' E2 F y L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F y' F' E2 F (on 5x5: add (Ll)2 (Ff)2 U2 l2 U2 (Ff)2 (Ll)2 to the end of the 3x3x3 alg)


----------



## dbeyer (Nov 30, 2007)

scr:R B2 F2 L2 B2 U B U L R' B2 L' F2 U' R' U L2
MU'M' D2 MUM'D2
B L'S2L B' L'S2L
U2 R'E'R U2 R'ER
E2 L'U2L E2 L'U2L
L2S'L F2 L'SL F2 L
S R'FR S' R'F'R

49 STM ^_^

Inverting that Scramble: L2 U' R U F2 L B2 R L' U' B' U' B2 L2 F2 B2 R'
S'LS R2 S'L'S R2
M2 DR2D' M2 DR2D'
U2L'U' M2 ULU' M2 U'
LE2L' U2 LE2L' U2
U' B'EB U' B'E'B U2
UFU' S2 UF'U' S2

50 STM 8)

Can we move onto Corners? >.>
L' B' D2 L F' B' R' B' U2 R' D2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 F

Corner Scramble: z' y2 is my rotation from Competition scrambling.

R' F'LF R F'L'F
L'BL F L'B'L F'
L'FL B2 L'F'L B2
B2 D2 B'U'B D2 B'UB'

33 HTM ()


----------

